# Amplid



## wrathfuldeity

Amplid snowboards are relatively little known outside of Europe. So post up your reviews and experiences.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

So here is a review (from old posts) of my Amplid Creamer 163. It started as a solid for a 1/2 season, loved it them did a diy split. So it has a in full season as the split, with Phantom/Atomic Blacklands...which is a bomb set up. The mojority of last season (as a split) it was rode/got hammered inbounds at Baker and its held up brilliantly and still love it.

At 72 kg, I have a 2016/7 163cm Creamer that has become my daily driver that handles everything but the very deepest (24"+). Its fast stable, rails and is easy enough to ride switch is great in the chop, slays groomed and handles a good amt of pow in various forms...windblown, dust, crust and fresh. Its easy to ride 18-20" of the heavier pnw fresh. Its more of a relaxing cruiser instead of an all out charger like the my old c2 billygoat or a traditional full cambered freeride stiffy or Bpro c2 hotrod.

1 Wish it had a bit more pop, it does fine but is not quite as lively as a full cambered...its like 1/2 or mellow cam, but its not flat either...wish it was 3/4 camber...lol. Its fine, just not like full stiffy cam.

2 A while ago also thought the nose should be a tad stiffer so I could really get on the nose...but now idk...it seems ok becase the softer nose absorbs and rides over the chop, instead of getting bucked around with a stiffer nose..

3 And, it rides short...meaning that the camber is where the action is, though with the early rise nose which is great for pow and getting over the chop. So my 163 rides more like a 159/160.

4 The set back and taper is spot on and it seems like its a short tail, it has enough grab coming out of carves and stiff enough for drops and stuff...so you really don't need to ride the tail in deeper pow...it feels really quite balanced fore to aft.

5 Idk what they do with the radius but I love it, you can do short turns, long drawn out carves and straight line...it all feels dialed, no edge grab or that the edges are lacking nor getting over powered.

6 It is quite flickable, its light as in weight and easy to decamber then pop/suck up the knees and flick it around...which is very nice in tight trees, technical lines and moguls...can easily do billygoat hop turns. Its quite easy to just stand there, do a hop and flick it around. And if in an tight spot, you can flick it around land on the nose or tail and it does fine.

7 The S-profile really handles w wide range of snow/terrain conditions....pow, chopped, windblown scoured, ice, soft packed, firm and groomed...I don't think its lacking at all.

8 Ime, its its an easy riding board, but if you want or have to, can charge and be quite aggressive with. I enjoy getting warmed up the first few runs in the morning, getting aggressive and then in the afternoon can dial it back and just do the geezardly mindless cruise at the end of the day and not have to be hyper-focused...thus no need to be changing out boards.

Pros: It covers a wide range of riding and snow conditions, is quick from edge to edge, there is some magic between the radius and flex (that I've not found in anyother board) in that you can rail fairly tight turns and also make long drawn out carves...that feel tight, stable and not catchy. I won't say its a tree board but it is very flickable in the natty (Baker) because it is light as a feather. The tail is relatively stiff to where you can stand on it and with the s-rocker nose it floats/planes well without sinking in the tail nor slowing down. And the stiff tail and camber you can rail groomed, hard and firm pack...on uncrowded groomers could comfortable handle blasting 60mph with solid assurance.

Cons: For awhile, I thought the nose was a tad too soft because you could not get on it like my old billygoat c2btx. And there was not enough camber for liveliness. However, now I like that it is a tad soft in that it rides over the chop instead of busting through the chop (we are talking about the heavier pnw slopchop that you buck over instead of bust through)...and for riding pow, you just hang back a tad and it works great. I would still like a tad more camber for liveliness...but can't have everything...besides I have couple old cambered stiffies that handle that.

Newer version of the Creamer...apparently they have stiffened it up and a bit more cam...to which it seems reasonable. However then you might as well have a full freeride stiffy and less surfy...which there is already one in the stable and another that handles the truely bottomless.

Anyway, its a board I've considered getting another so I'll have another when I wear out the first one. Its more of an all mountian freeride and is more of a traditionalist board instead of the volume shifted fattae. Its is definitely my 1 board quiver within a host of 9 other boards in the quiv...that rarely see action but a day or two in a season.

In summary, I think its a great all around quiver killer and covers alot of range...sure there are some mild drawbacks/short comings for specialized applications; however, at this point, if I could only have 1 board it would 163 creamer.


----------



## deagol

This isn't a review, per se, but an experience.
I borrowed an Amplid Miligram Splitboard from a guy (same guy who founded Phantom Splitboard Bindings) and rode it one day down a chute that was kind of spooky (to me). He had it mounted with Phantoms, but I took those off and mounted Spark Magneto spltboard bindings (these are now obsolete).
The board was very snappy and very light. I really liked it from what I could tell. I didn't get a chance to ride it on any "normal" sort of terrain that I could just concentrate on the board without worrying about the terrain. However, skinning out on it was very easy due to the light weight. This board was way out of my price range, but if I was loaded, it would definitely be a top contender for my quiver. This board was traditional camber, which I had not experienced on a splitboard before. In fact, I think this might be the only Trad Camber splitboard I've ever ridden.

I've posted this video before, but here it is: first (and only) run on an Amplid Milligram. If you have the $$$, this is a great choice IMO


----------



## NT.Thunder

I'll follow up with more later, but in a nutshell this Amplid Surfari is an incredible ride.

20cm fresh dry powder and it's an amazing board. I was so nervous to get on this board as I thought it would be too much but I'm not sure I'll ride much else it's just so smooth. I'm 74kg on the 157 and that minor 3D spooned nose allows this board to roll from edge to edge and not get hung up. I don't know what to say but I'm a fan. 

Thank God I have another 3 days here.


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> I'll follow up with more later, but in a nutshell this Amplid Surfari is an incredible ride.
> 
> 20cm fresh dry powder and it's an amazing board. I was so nervous to get on this board as I thought it would be too much but I'm not sure I'll ride much else it's just so smooth. I'm 74kg on the 157 and that minor 3D spooned nose allows this board to roll from edge to edge and not get hung up. I don't know what to say but I'm a fan.
> 
> Thank God I have another 3 days here.


I was worried you would spend too much time on the Yup before you broke that bad boy out! That 3d nose coupled with antiphase is really something special. So glad you got some fresh to try it out.


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> I was worried you would spend too much time on the Yup before you broke that bad boy out! That 3d nose coupled with antiphase is really something special. So glad you got some fresh to try it out.


The Yup was so much fun but the Surfari is something else, it.just feels effortless to ride.

That thread from @Kijima has also helped me so much in improving my riding.

Really liking these K2 Lien AT bindings also, nice feel, responsive. First time I've ridden +/+ at 21/3 and that feels good for me. The heelside carving feels much better.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> I'll follow up with more later, but in a nutshell this Amplid Surfari is an incredible ride.
> 
> 20cm fresh dry powder and it's an amazing board. I was so nervous to get on this board as I thought it would be too much but I'm not sure I'll ride much else it's just so smooth. I'm 74kg on the 157 and that minor 3D spooned nose allows this board to roll from edge to edge and not get hung up. I don't know what to say but I'm a fan.
> 
> Thank God I have another 3 days here.





NT.Thunder said:


> The Yup was so much fun but the Surfari is something else, it.just feels effortless to ride.
> 
> That thread from @Kijima has also helped me so much in improving my riding.
> 
> Really liking these K2 Lien AT bindings also, nice feel, responsive. First time I've ridden +/+ at 21/3 and that feels good for me. The heelside carving feels much better.


Man, so glad that you're having an amazing week!!! Bluebird days, light pow - it's not often you get those two in the same week down here.

How do you find the Amplid in terms of feel-of-weight? I'm not trying to become one of those spandexed Tour de France weight-weenie commuter cyclists, but I AM starting to research boards that are on the lighter side, in terms of feel. 

Penny for your thoughts! 

PS yeah the Lien ATs are a solid binding.


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Man, so glad that you're having an amazing week!!! Bluebird days, light pow - it's not often you get those two in the same week down here.
> 
> How do you find the Amplid in terms of feel-of-weight? I'm not trying to become one of those spandexed Tour de France weight-weenie commuter cyclists, but I AM starting to research boards that are on the lighter side, in terms of feel.
> 
> Penny for your thoughts!
> 
> PS yeah the Lien ATs are a solid binding.


Yours to ride later in the week 👍

It's funny, it's light to ride to me but I feel it on the chair but I think that's more the +21 binding angle that is more awkward on the lift.

It's a seriously smooth board to ride, spent a bit of time at Rapunzel's and handled it so nicely.

Heading home Sat so if yr here before flick me a msg and you can ride it.


----------



## Yeahti87

To me the latest Surfari, Pentaquark and Unw8 all feel normal weight but boast all the pros of heavy boards.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Yours to ride later in the week 👍
> 
> It's funny, it's light to ride to me but I feel it on the chair but I think that's more the +21 binding angle that is more awkward on the lift.
> 
> It's a seriously smooth board to ride, spent a bit of time at Rapunzel's and handled it so nicely.
> 
> Heading home Sat so if yr here before flick me a msg and you can ride it.


Ah good to hear that you didn't have to head back on Friday! I do really appreciate the offer but honestly I'm thinking that I'm too heavy - wouldn't want to break it in more than you would 

Hmmmm still haven't made up my mind re: what to bring up tomorrow. Thinking it might be firm carvy day, if it does drizzle up there tonight.


----------



## Scalpelman

I was thinking about this season and realizing that I have a pretty good quiver. Probably won’t buy another deck. Except I don’t have a surfari.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Riding hard pack groomers today and again no issues with edge hold, might need to replace a glove but small price


----------



## WigMar

My Kinco mittens are polished as smooth as dress shoes!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Burton has lifetime warranty on goretex gear don't they, wonder if they'll replace my mittens under warranty 🤣🤣


----------



## buller_scott

Hmmmmmm now I want to try an Amplid.


----------



## NT.Thunder

The new Souly Grail would be interesting.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> The new Souly Grail would be interesting.


Jaysus! I didn't realise how exxy the Surfari is! You gotta lock that shit up man!

Souly Grail looks interesting! I don't know what it is, but for some reason Amplid as a brand / philosophy has really crept under my skin in the last few days and since seeing yours in the flesh, as well as your glowing account of how at home you felt on it, very much in line with the idea of feeling instantly familiar / broken in outta the box, on their site.

Made in the Mothership (not interested in Capita at all, but cannot deny that the Capitas at my local shop do look very well sorted), number of accounts of Amplids feeling light, chucking a few $$$ at a smaller company..... hmmmm, I'm quite tempted by the Ticket Twin or Stereo

EDIT: Shit! The Aloha Vibes has my style of party carving written all over it!!!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeah the stereo was one I was originally looking at and then changed my mind. It was a long process getting it here and we did get hit with Tax on this one but saved some dollars as a mate and I imported 2 boards under the one shipment, he got a Creamer.
If you are thinking of getting one, make sure you send Gregor an email and ask what's the best price he can do. I reckon I landed the Surfari pretty close to $1k AUD all up which isn't too bad.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah the stereo was one I was originally looking at and then changed my mind. It was a long process getting it here and we did get hit with Tax on this one but saved some dollars as a mate and I imported 2 boards under the one shipment, he got a Creamer.
> If you are thinking of getting one, make sure you send Gregor an email and ask what's the best price he can do. I reckon I landed the Surfari pretty close to $1k AUD all up which isn't too bad.


Damn that's pretty good - ANY "boutique" / smaller brand board from OS, landed in Aus at close to $1k, is a good deal I reckon. Including shipping, my LJ cost around $1300. Whilst I don't regret the thought process behind buying it, nor the process of buying it, I'd seriously trade it in for a one of a number of decks from Amplid's line, if given the chance (gift of hindsight being a big factor of course).

Long time and lotsa $$$ coming, but I now understand that I only really need two types of deck - something tapered and directional as hell with a wide waist that I can party carve on, and a 2D either twin or all mountain freestyle with mostly camber, a little bit of early rise at most, certainly not RCR.

Amplid has decks to fill both those shoes.


----------



## NT.Thunder

If you are interested let me know, I know my mate with the Creamer is thinking about a Surfari also and you know what, it wouldn't take much to convince me to add a true twin like the stereo.


----------



## Kevington

I like the look of the Paradigma as a do it all board that most likely has a really good sidecut. I can look past the ‘graphical’ graphics if it rides well. Hopefully can demo one soon.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> If you are interested let me know, I know my mate with the Creamer is thinking about a Surfari also and you know what, it wouldn't take much to convince me to add a true twin like the stereo.


Argh shit man, didn't see this until now - got flooded with jobs for work yesterday arvo, and after work had a couple of virtual drinks with my work partner, got very philosophical (and a bit tipsy - life is short, do what makes you happy etc etc), and jumped online and picked up a Stereo from a store in Sydney.

There's actually a sorta decent range here - between E107 and Wilderness. I will be keeping an eye on either the Spray Tray or Dada or Aloha Vibes at the end of the season, because they all look like they'd suit my lazy carving style to a tee. 

Between the two shops, there are still Ticket Twins, Stereos, Creamers, Paradigmas, as well as the Future Shapes collection - something to tempt you in there?


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Argh shit man, didn't see this until now - got flooded with jobs for work yesterday arvo, and after work had a couple of virtual drinks with my work partner, got very philosophical (and a bit tipsy - life is short, do what makes you happy etc etc), and jumped online and picked up a Stereo from a store in Sydney.
> 
> There's actually a sorta decent range here - between E107 and Wilderness. I will be keeping an eye on either the Spray Tray or Dada or Aloha Vibes at the end of the season, because they all look like they'd suit my lazy carving style to a tee.
> 
> Between the two shops, there are still Ticket Twins, Stereos, Creamers, Paradigmas, as well as the Future Shapes collection - something to tempt you in there?


Shit, I had no idea you could buy Amplid direct here in Aus - what size Stereo?


----------



## buller_scott

I got a 155. Would have got a 152 as a super playful, undersized board for getting back into spinning on small and medium park features, but figured the 155 would be the more sensible option for my weight.

I was actually really close to pulling the trigger on a Ticket Twin or Paradigma during the last lockdown, but couldn't justify it. Then they sold out at E107 (best prices I can find in Aus for pretty much anything, really). Then drinks with my work mate last night, and I thought fuck it, if I don't get onto it now, it'll be gone when I want it at end of season sales.

You love your Surfari. I'm sure I'll enjoy the Stereo. At end of season if I can wrangle it, I might see if I can get a multi discount on e.g. a Ticket and Aloha Vibes. If getting a couple of boards I don't need but do want, means increased likelihood that brands like Amplid can be sold locally, stuff it - I won't be frowning.

(Sorta like my correspondence with Weston Backcountry - they were looking into getting in with local distributors, although that hasn't happened yet.)

EDIT: I feel a bit guilty, I didn't know you weren't aware that they sold Amplid here, I sorta feel like I poached it out from under you now - didn't mean to, whatsoever! It was a case of knowing how wrapped you are with yours, knowing they were for sale on E107 and Wilderness, getting tipsy and talking about how life is short and I love where I live and could I justify it to myself, saying yes, and hopping straight on and just buying it.


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> I got a 155. Would have got a 152 as a super playful, undersized board for getting back into spinning on small and medium park features, but figured the 155 would be the more sensible option for my weight.
> 
> I was actually really close to pulling the trigger on a Ticket Twin or Paradigma during the last lockdown, but couldn't justify it. Then they sold out at E107 (best prices I can find in Aus for pretty much anything, really). Then drinks with my work mate last night, and I thought fuck it, if I don't get onto it now, it'll be gone when I want it at end of season sales.
> 
> You love your Surfari. I'm sure I'll enjoy the Stereo. At end of season if I can wrangle it, I might see if I can get a multi discount on e.g. a Ticket and Aloha Vibes. If getting a couple of boards I don't need but do want, means increased likelihood that brands like Amplid can be sold locally, stuff it - I won't be frowning.
> 
> (Sorta like my correspondence with Weston Backcountry - they were looking into getting in with local distributors, although that hasn't happened yet.)


You must have got the last 155 ya bugger - I'll have to do another trip down to have a ride on it. I feel bad man, you should've taken the Surfari for a lap - I apologise.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> You must have got the last 155 ya bugger - I'll have to do another trip down to have a ride on it. I feel bad man, you should've taken the Surfari for a lap - I apologise.


Hell yeah man! And don't apologise for a second - to be honest I LOVED the look of your deck and the carves you were putting down, I honestly didn't want to ride it because you'd only had a few days on it, and the anal side of me didn't want to break it in with my extra weight, before you could break it in to yours!

Yep, that's it - if there's still a Spray Tray, Dada or Aloha Vibes left at the end of the season, I'm grabbing at least one more Amplid. Damn you man, you've got me seeing bright shiny objects in this brand!!!


----------



## smellysell

There's a milligram split that keeps getting reposted on eBay that is calling to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

smellysell said:


> There's a milligram split that keeps getting reposted on eBay that is *calling to me*.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


So, why haven't you answered the call?


----------



## buller_scott

smellysell said:


> There's a milligram split that keeps getting reposted on eBay that is calling to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Look backwards for a sec - out of 1-10, how shitty are you going to be with yourself, when someone else gets onto it before you?


----------



## smellysell

Unfortunately, $1k just isn't in the budget at the moment. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

smellysell said:


> Unfortunately, $1k just isn't in the budget at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Fair call - i get that.


----------



## WigMar

Angry gave an Amplid shout out around an hour into his last livestream. He called them supercar snowboards that will change the way you see snowboards forever once you ride one. Pretty high praise from the angry one. I really can't wait to shred my Penta and Surfari again.


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> Angry gave an Amplid shout out around an hour into his last livestream. He called them supercar snowboards that will change the way you see snowboards forever once you ride one. Pretty high praise from the angry one. I really can't wait to shred my Penta and Surfari again.


Sounds odd, but man that feeling I got on my first run on the Surfari.....


----------



## Jkb818

I really want to get a Surfari but I only weigh about 140...Not sure it will feel like a boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> Sounds odd, but man that feeling I got on my first run on the Surfari.....


My Surfari has left me laughing like an idiot in disbelief on more than one occasion. One day aggressively carving really tracked out pow comes to mind. I couldn't wrap my mind around how I was riding like that in those conditions. They mean it when they say next level riding. 



Jkb818 said:


> I really want to get a Surfari but I only weigh about 140...Not sure it will feel like a boat


I guess it depends on how you're planning on riding it. I'm a little over the weight range of the 161, and it could still be a little more nimble in the trees. Maybe I'm just used to more flexible pow boards in there. I don't think I'd want it much softer for carving though.


----------



## Jkb818

WigMar said:


> My Surfari has left me laughing like an idiot in disbelief on more than one occasion. One day aggressively carving really tracked out pow comes to mind. I couldn't wrap my mind around how I was riding like that in those conditions. They mean it when they say next level riding.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on how you're planning on riding it. I'm a little over the weight range of the 161, and it could still be a little more nimble in the trees. Maybe I'm just used to more flexible pow boards in there. I don't think I'd want it much softer for carving though.


I always find myself going in the trees so what from their lineup would be good for that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

On the other hand I probably don’t need another board that’s good for riding in the trees...something that could crush tracked out powder sounds fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

This looks like my cup of tea! Anyone tried it?









SPRAY TRAY


The Spray Tray is the missing piece of the Future Shapes puzzle. Its clever, scaled-down dimensions pack the Future Shapes’ fabled float and…




www.amplid.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Souly Grail is sexy as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87

The Souly Grail seems softer than the rest of Centrifugals. Not for me at 200 lbs and the way I ride but indeed looks like the Centrifugal for you.


----------



## Jkb818

Yeahti87 said:


> The Souly Grail seems softer than the rest of Centrifugals. Not for me at 200 lbs and the way I ride but indeed looks like the Centrifugal for you.


Think it would be a bit more forgiving than the surfari at my weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87

Jkb818 said:


> Think it would be a bit more forgiving than the surfari at my weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve seen the nose flapping on some Insta promo story. Impossible with the new stiffer Pentaquark 158, Unw8 159 and 163 and the Surfari 161 I’ve ridden. It’s softer in the nose without a doubt. It flaps a bit on my friend’s older Surfari 157 and Penta 160 but nothing bad.


----------



## Jkb818

So spray tray or souly grail...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87

BTW
I’ve noticed Amplid added the front and back insert width for the board specs. That’s nice but unfortunately they must have measured it right at the last holes towards the tips as my Penta 158 backfoot width is 270 mm (base) at the reference point, not 277 mm as stated.


----------



## WigMar

Yeahti87 said:


> BTW
> I’ve noticed Amplid added the front and back insert width for the board specs. That’s nice but unfortunately they must have measured it right at the last holes towards the tips as my Penta 158 backfoot width is 270 mm (base) at the reference point, not 277 mm as stated.


Yeah, for how wide they say the Penta is, I have to ride it with some pretty steep angles to prevent boot out. I wish I could get into even smaller boots.


----------



## buller_scott

Hope E107 and Wilderness continue to stock Amplid next year (here in Aus) - I'm thinking they might, given that E107 has sold pretty much all their Amplid decks from this season.

Interesting that in their new catalogue, they allude to gathering data across a wide range of riders, and the average boot length being an EU43 (which is me) - really adds fuel to the question as to why so many binding companies don't have EU43 sitting right in the middle of one of their sizes, rather than at the upper end for medium / lower end for large. (Admittedly this might be an old question - I'm doing okay on Burton and Nitro medium, Flux could be ever so slightly wider in the heel cup - not sure what other binding brands are like).


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Hope E107 and Wilderness continue to stock Amplid next year (here in Aus) - I'm thinking they might, given that E107 has sold pretty much all their Amplid decks from this season.
> 
> Interesting that in their new catalogue, they allude to gathering data across a wide range of riders, and the average boot length being an EU43 (which is me) - really adds fuel to the question as to why so many binding companies don't have EU43 sitting right in the middle of one of their sizes, rather than at the upper end for medium / lower end for large. (Admittedly this might be an old question - I'm doing okay on Burton and Nitro medium, Flux could be ever so slightly wider in the heel cup - not sure what other binding brands are like).


Apart of me does, but I also like the fact the boards are unique and not that readily available.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Apart of me does, but I also like the fact the boards are unique and not that readily available.


Same - I'm hoping for a selfish compromise - only 1 or 2 stores stock them locally, enough decks in the right sizes, and no one buys them because they can't be bothered to research a new brand / everything is all about the main stream brands. 

Mind you, if I experience what you did with your Surfari (on my Stereo), it wouldn't be unreasonable to get 2 decks at the same time, ask for some sort of discount etc from Amplid GMBH.

When you and your mate got your Safari / Creamer (iirc), did you get smashed by tax / customs?


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Same - I'm hoping for a selfish compromise - only 1 or 2 stores stock them locally, enough decks in the right sizes, and no one buys them because they can't be bothered to research a new brand / everything is all about the main stream brands.
> 
> Mind you, if I experience what you did with your Surfari (on my Stereo), it wouldn't be unreasonable to get 2 decks at the same time, ask for some sort of discount etc from Amplid GMBH.
> 
> When you and your mate got your Safari / Creamer (iirc), did you get smashed by tax / customs?


Yeah we did, wasn't expecting it as I had the Yup imported and it was a simple process but the 2 Amplid boards went over the $1k mark and was a bit of a shit fight.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah we did, wasn't expecting it as I had the Yup imported and it was a simple process but the 2 Amplid boards went over the $1k mark and was a bit of a shit fight.


Ouch! Fark, fingers crossed for Aussie stock then, and pray that no one clues in. If Melbourne Snowboard or Twelve or Rhythm started stocking them, the cat would be out of the bag and we'll be a bit rooted.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeahti87 said:


> BTW
> I’ve noticed Amplid added the front and back insert width for the board specs. That’s nice but unfortunately they must have measured it right at the last holes towards the tips as my Penta 158 backfoot width is 270 mm (base) at the reference point, not 277 mm as stated.





WigMar said:


> Yeah, for how wide they say the Penta is, I have to ride it with some pretty steep angles to prevent boot out. I wish I could get into even smaller boots.


Asked the question, below is the response


----------



## Yeahti87

NT.Thunder said:


> Asked the question, below is the response
> View attachment 158838


I can’t find the tape one so using an old school wooden one. The full perspective photo has a distorted angle but you can clearly see it’s 27 mm +-1 mm.
Also the Unw8 159 and 163 and the Surfari 161 are around 270 mm.






















We should escalate these wrong spec measurements to Peter himself 😀


----------



## GDimac

@Yeahti87 or for anyone with a Surfari, how much camber height does it have approx, around 5mm or so? And what's the pop like? Cos this is on my radar this year as you may recall, so just want to make sure it has a healthy bit of camber and some decent spring to it. Cos I like to get air with any board I own, so prefer some decent pop to it at the very least.


----------



## Yeahti87

GDimac said:


> @Yeahti87 or for anyone with a Surfari, how much camber height does it have approx, around 5mm or so? And what's the pop like? Cos this is on my radar this year as you may recall, so just want to make sure it has a healthy bit of camber and some decent spring to it. Cos I like to get air with any board I own, so prefer some decent pop to it at the very least.


My friend owns both Surfaris - the old one 157 and the new 161. I’ll take pics when I visit him and post it here. There’s a healthy bow of camber up to the front foot binding. At the max. height it’s around 7-8 mm I recall. Not a ‚mild’ micro camber, no worries. There were nice pics by @zc1 somewhere here on this forum and the camber was clearly visible there as well.
The snap on the Surfari for a firm stiffer board like the new one is more than average for sure.


----------



## GDimac

Yeahti87 said:


> My friend owns both Surfaris - the old one 157 and the new 161. I’ll take pics when I visit him and post it here. There’s a healthy bow of camber up to the front foot binding. At the max. height it’s around 7-8 mm I recall. Not a ‚mild’ micro camber, no worries. There were nice pics by @zc1 somewhere here on this forum and the camber was clearly visible there as well.
> The snap on the Surfari for a firm stiffer board like the new one is more than average for sure.


Perfect, just what I was looking for. Sounds good dude, thank you.


----------



## Yeahti87

Fixed


----------



## GregT943

Well after reading about how great the Surfari is for the past few years, I finally pulled the trigger and bought one. They had one last brand new 157 in stock with last years graphics still in stock and they offered it to me for a very discounted price and I couldn't pass it up. If anyone is looking for a Surfari in 161, they have a few very discounted ones with last years graphics that accidentally got split board tail notches during the manufacturing process. The notches have no effect on the board, and are just cosmetic. Amplid confirmed there is no difference between last years Surfari and this years other than the top sheet graphic and base graphics. Great opportunity to pick one up brand new and cheap, just send them an email as these boards aren't listed on their website for sale.


----------



## Jkb818

Damn wish I knew about the 157! Nice catch. Notches look kinda badass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

I might have to buy a backup...


----------



## jsil

I'm 5'9", 155lbs with size 8.5 Burton Ion Step Ons. I own the following Amplid boards:

157 Surfari - My first Amplid and the one that completely blew me away. I will say that it's a bit stiff/long for me in the tight stuff, but if I'm riding variable snow, open terrain and/or carving I'll grab it over the next board hands down. That being said, it doesn't see use on groomer days anymore after I bought the Pentaquark.

156 Pentaquark - My favorite board of all time. Does what it does better than anything you've ever ridden and is much more forgiving than the amplid copy leads you to believe. I'm not surprised that AngrySnowboarder/BurtonAvenger just named it his favorite carving board. I also rode the newer 158 and it was a beast, this one is less stiff for my weight but I'd be happy on either of them. I just picked up a pair of Step On X bindings for it this year.

156 UNW8 - I need to spend more time on this one. It really does punish you if you let it, but it is a scalpel on the mountain. I may consider trading this one for a less stiff twin/directional twin all mountain ride, but not sure yet.

155 Stereo - My freestyle deck. I love the board but it's a bit stiff for what I need, if anyone has a 152 stereo that wants to swap me for I may do it. This board is more of an all mountain freestyle twin for me at my low weight, I think the 152 would be better for my use case.

157 Surf Shuttle Split - Great split and super happy with it. Purchased from The Splitboard Shop in Utah.

The thing about Amplid is that they definitely lean more stiff on most of the boards and I'd say 170lbs to 190lbs is the ideal rider weight.

The gap in my quiver right now is a bit more playful of a freestyle board that I can more easily butter and press and something that can handle tight trees and powder better at my low weight.

I've ridden a couple other amplids like the Dada and I just can't say enough about how great the whole lineup is. These boards are excellent and Peter is a great guy.

As a sidenote, I'm an advanced rider and swapped to Step Ons last season. I never intended to, but I had a friend visit who needed new boots and, selfishly, suggested he demo step ons because I was tired of waiting on his ass to sit down and strap in. Let's just say that even in painful Photon demo boots I was COMPLETELY sold by the third run. I can't see myself riding any other setup for the resort ever again. I picked up the Ion Step On and a pair of bindings and never looked back. I have about 70 days on them and I have no negatives to say at all. They are just as, if not more, responsive than my previous setup (K2 Maysis boots with Burton Genesis and Union Strata bindings) and have had no failures. If I had to nitpick, I'd say that if you're hiking a ton in pow the heel mechanism needs to be cleared before stepping in. I just bought two more sets of bindings for this season. The brand new Genesis and the updated X (stiff). I'd say that upgrading my quiver to amplid and then getting step ons has upped my riding to another level.


----------



## NT.Thunder

jsil said:


> I'm 5'9", 155lbs with size 8.5 Burton Ion Step Ons. I own the following Amplid boards:
> 
> *157 Surfari *- My first Amplid and the one that completely blew me away. I will say that it's a bit stiff/long for me in the tight stuff, but if I'm riding variable snow, open terrain and/or carving I'll grab it over the next board hands down. That being said, it doesn't see use on groomer days anymore after I bought the Pentaquark.
> 
> *156 Pentaquark* - My favorite board of all time. Does what it does better than anything you've ever ridden and is much more forgiving than the amplid copy leads you to believe. I'm not surprised that AngrySnowboarder/BurtonAvenger just named it his favorite carving board. I also rode the newer 158 and it was a beast, this one is less stiff for my weight but I'd be happy on either of them. I just picked up a pair of Step On X bindings for it this year.
> 
> *156 UNW8* - I need to spend more time on this one. It really does punish you if you let it, but it is a scalpel on the mountain. I may consider trading this one for a less stiff twin/directional twin all mountain ride, but not sure yet.
> 
> *155 Stereo* - My freestyle deck. I love the board but it's a bit stiff for what I need, if anyone has a 152 stereo that wants to swap me for I may do it. This board is more of an all mountain freestyle twin for me at my low weight, I think the 152 would be better for my use case.
> 
> *157 Surf Shuttle Split* - Great split and super happy with it. Purchased from The Splitboard Shop in Utah.


I hate you!

I wish I had that many Amplid's - only the Surfari and Dada here but I'd love to try so many more like the Penta, SG, MG - well just all of them really.

They are a great company to deal and interact with that's for sure, the only thing is I kinda liked it when they were a "best kept secret" type board/brand - you know that niche market where those that know just give you that little tip of the hat or nod


----------



## jsil

Haha, yeah it's pretty sick and almost my entire quiver at this point. I sold off my other rides because they weren't getting any use. They will still be a best kept secret brand in the states due to distribution (at least for a while).


----------



## SoaD009

I ordered the Stereo directly from Amplid and was pumped to receive it today. Unfortunately it came with a piece of metal edge missing. Seriously who ships a snowboard without bubble wrapping the tips? Amplid needs to take shipping notes from Evo, The House, Tactics Boardshop, etc.


----------



## bseracka

Is that a chip or a wide seam for the full wrap edge ends?


----------



## SoaD009

bseracka said:


> Is that a chip or a wide seam for the full wrap edge ends?


It is very possible that I am dumb. 

Edit - Looks like the edges took a little beating during shipping.


----------



## bseracka

That’s terrible, if you haven’t already contact amplid. They should be able to help you with the shipper. I’m sure they’ll make it right accidents with the shipper happen.


----------



## OrangeCrush

NT.Thunder said:


> I'll follow up with more later, but in a nutshell this Amplid Surfari is an incredible ride.
> 
> 20cm fresh dry powder and it's an amazing board. I was so nervous to get on this board as I thought it would be too much but I'm not sure I'll ride much else it's just so smooth. I'm 74kg on the 157 and that minor 3D spooned nose allows this board to roll from edge to edge and not get hung up. I don't know what to say but I'm a fan.
> 
> Thank God I have another 3 days here.


Really glad to discover this, as I just joined the forum. Just ordered a Surfari 161 and to be honest, my only hesitancy was that there is little information out there on Amplid, and the board sounds amazing, but I am concerned its going to be a little too much board. I ride Poconos all the way up to the White Mountains and try to get at least one week out west each season. Really excited to add this to my quiver and do a little Amplid field testing.


----------



## ridethecliche

OrangeCrush said:


> Really glad to discover this, as I just joined the forum. Just ordered a Surfari 161 and to be honest, my only hesitancy was that there is little information out there on Amplid, and the board sounds amazing, but I am concerned its going to be a little too much board. I ride Poconos all the way up to the White Mountains and try to get at least one week out west each season. Really excited to add this to my quiver and do a little Amplid field testing.


I probably wouldn't ride that board most days in the poconos


----------



## OrangeCrush

ridethecliche said:


> I probably wouldn't ride that board most days in the poconos


Yea, it'd have to be a decent pow day down there, though Elk has a lot of potential to see good use there. Otherwise, I'll probably use this more up north/out west.


----------



## ridethecliche

OrangeCrush said:


> Yea, it'd have to be a decent pow day down there, though Elk has a lot of potential to see good use there. Otherwise, I'll probably use this more up north/out west.


It'll be fine on groomed stuff, but it feels like a waste unless you're there on a weekday with barely any crowds. I don't trust people riding in this area enough to ride a high power board anywhere close to its potential. Too many out of control idiots straight lining...


----------



## OrangeCrush

ridethecliche said:


> It'll be fine on groomed stuff, but it feels like a waste unless you're there on a weekday with barely any crowds. I don't trust people riding in this area enough to ride a high power board anywhere close to its potential. Too many out of control idiots straight lining...


Well to be honest, I almost exclusively ride on weekdays. Perks of working a 7 on/off schedule. Thanks for the insight...very excited to shred with this one!


----------



## ridethecliche

OrangeCrush said:


> Well to be honest, I almost exclusively ride on weekdays. Perks of working a 7 on/off schedule. Thanks for the insight...very excited to shred with this one!


Sounds like a hospitalists schedule!
Heh.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> It'll be fine on groomed stuff, but it feels like a waste unless you're there on a weekday with barely any crowds. I don't trust people riding in this area enough to ride a high power board anywhere close to its potential. Too many out of control idiots straight lining...


The surfari is good like that IMO as it's a board you can shift a gear down on and really have fun with if needed. Sure there's better boards for doing that but I really did enoy riding it still in a less agressive manner.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> The surfari is good like that IMO as it's a board you can shift a gear down on and really have fun with if needed. Sure there's better boards for doing that but I really did enoy riding it still in a less agressive manner.


Bruh, trust me. The Poconos are full of folks who can't ride. 

Looks like OP rides there when it's not as crowded. I rode at blue a lot last season, like 15 times. It's terrifying when it's busy. 

Took my gf there once and her first run down she was like "no one here can ride". Love this girl 😂😂😂


----------



## SoaD009

Update on my damaged board:

It’s been one week now since I received the board. Amplid acknowledged the damage and tried offering a 30% discount to a future board purchase, but I told them that I wanted to send this one back. I offered to submit a UPS damage claim but they said that they don’t want us to “sue” UPS. They have been super slow to respond to my emails and have now ignored me for the past four days (the last email I received was Saturday). The emails that they send are littered with typos and poor grammar.

I paid with Paypal so I am about about to submit a dispute. I will never order another Amplid snowboard.


----------



## suntaimatty

Dude, that's disappointing. I'd be bummed and really upset. I hope they take care of it for you. 

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Hope they resolve this the right way. 30% off a future purchase is absurd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943

SoaD009 said:


> Update on my damaged board:
> 
> It’s been one week now since I received the board. Amplid acknowledged the damage and tried offering a 30% discount to a future board purchase, but I told them that I wanted to send this one back. I offered to submit a UPS damage claim but they said that they don’t want us to “sue” UPS. They have been super slow to respond to my emails and have now ignored me for the past four days (the last email I received was Saturday). The emails that they send are littered with typos and poor grammar.
> 
> I paid with Paypal so I am about about to submit a dispute. I will never order another Amplid snowboard.


That is absolutely unacceptable and insane that they think that is acceptable. They are a strange company to deal with. They seem great at making snowboards and absolutely terrible at running a business. I had a strange experience with them as well, really unprofessional emails, and a buying process that made no sense. I ended up backing out on buying a Surfari because they said they would only sell it to me through PayPal, which I don't have an account, and they refused to send me Paypal payment request/invoive. I know you don't need an paypal account to pay a paypal invoice, but they refused to send one. They told me to use a friends account. Such a strange thing to require a customer to do. They make it hard to buy their product for no reason. I will not be buying their product until they get their shit together. Someone at that company needs to be fired.


----------



## SoaD009

GregT943 said:


> That is absolutely unacceptable and insane that they think that is acceptable. They are a strange company to deal with. They seem great at making snowboards and absolutely terrible at running a business. I had a strange experience with them as well, really unprofessional emails, and a buying process that made no sense. I ended up backing out on buying a Surfari because they said they would only sell it to me through PayPal, which I don't have an account, and they refused to send me Paypal payment request/invoive. I know you don't need an paypal account to pay a paypal invoice, but they refused to send one. They told me to use a friends account. Such a strange thing to require a customer to do. They make it hard to buy their product for no reason. I will not be buying their product until they get their shit together. Someone at that company needs to be fired.


Sounds exactly spot on with the way they are dealing with me. They are making a big fuss about me shipping the snowboard back from the United States. If they don't want returns from the United States, how about they don't ship snowboards here? Or how about they package the boards better? Evo, Tactics, House, etc. do an excellent job shipping boards.

I received my last response from them last Saturday where one employee emailed another employee (and cc'd me) stating that they would discuss Monday. I followed up with them and still have not received a response, which is end of business day Wednesday for them. I submitted my Paypal dispute. Maybe I should give them more time? I don't know. 

Thanks everyone else for the kind words!


----------



## WigMar

Thankfully you submitted a PayPal dispute. I hope they look after you. It's a shame it had to come to that. 

The process was a little abnormal when I bought my two Amplids as well. I contacted them directly, paid them through PayPal, and shipped the boards from Europe with a hope and a prayer. I got lucky and they were both in great shape. I had a feeling returning to Europe through customs and all that would have been a real pain.


----------



## SoaD009

WigMar said:


> Thankfully you submitted a PayPal dispute. I hope they look after you. It's a shame it had to come to that.
> 
> The process was a little abnormal when I bought my two Amplids as well. I contacted them directly, paid them through PayPal, and shipped the boards from Europe with a hope and a prayer. I got lucky and they were both in great shape. I had a feeling returning to Europe through customs and all that would have been a real pain.


The paypal dispute worked! Amplid emailed me promptly and put a new board in the mail. They are having me hold onto the old board to wait and see if UPS needs to do an assessment.


----------



## bseracka

For anyone else considering an amplid but gun shy about dealing with them directly, I picked up mine from snowcountry.eu They were easy to work with, website lays out how to deal with issues and it arrived in 3 business days after the order processed


----------



## NT.Thunder

bseracka said:


> For anyone else considering an amplid but gun shy about dealing with them directly, I picked up mine from snowcountry.eu They were easy to work with, website lays out how to deal with issues and it arrived in 3 business days after the order processed


Yeah I'm seeing their boards in a few retail outlets now and at much cheaper prices than what was listed direct from Amplid. It wa a struggle getting my board direct from Amplid also. I found them pretty easy to deal with just, the shipping was a nightmare. I remember seeing my board sitting in Taiwan I think it was for weeks waiting to get to Aus.


----------



## toaster

I ordered a *157 Amplid Surf Shuttle *split through the Splitboard Shop in UT. After a 3 month wait, the board arrived at my doorstep only to find poorly cut notches in the tail for skin tail clips. The notches weren't even symetrical, and were jagged sharp. Then, while mounting Spark R&D canted pucks to the board, a few of the bolts wouldn't thread. Upon closer inspection, I found many of the inserts were NOT fully threaded -- there was no way to mount pucks and bindings onto this board.

Quality control fail? You decide.

Amplid said in an email that I was sent a B-grade board, in error.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Sad to hear this about the Amplid brand, for me their strong point was quality and customer service as that niche brand but maybe this is falling by the wayside as they expand their footprint commercially. Very sad to read.


----------



## GregT943

toaster said:


> I ordered a *157 Amplid Surf Shuttle *split through the Splitboard Shop in UT. After a 3 month wait, the board arrived at my doorstep only to find poorly cut notches in the tail for skin tail clips. The notches weren't even symetrical, and were jagged sharp. Then, while mounting Spark R&D canted pucks to the board, a few of the bolts wouldn't thread. Upon closer inspection, I found many of the inserts were NOT fully threaded -- there was no way to mount pucks and bindings onto this board.
> 
> Quality control fail? You decide.
> 
> Amplid said in an email that I was sent a B-grade board, in error.


You know this is BS as even a B grade board can be used. B grade is usually just cosmetic issues. But the fact the boards' inserts aren't threaded, makes this board unusable and not rideable. How could they even consider an unusable board B grade?


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've been interested in Amplid for years so I finally sent it and picked up both of these in 157. They look kind of similar at first glance, and share similar construction, but actually ride very differently. Ran Union Atlases on both, since they both need to be paired with a responsive full size disc binding. Figured I'd share some initial impressions after a couple days on snow, since there are so few reviews out there...

Surfari has an 8/10 Flex rating that feels accurate tip to tail, but has a little more torsional flex than expected from just hand flexing it in. This thing locks in on high speed carves with that 8.0 sidecut and has surprising edgehold despite a mellower camber profile and average EE. I think the grip comes from being well balanced and so damn stable. It hasn't snowed much for over 2 weeks here in the PNW, but it stayed steady even on patches of ice in the shade. Reminds me of the US Outer Orbit & Korua TF Plus+.

Souly Grail is slightly toned down, one notch lower 7/10 on the flex scale with considerably more torsional flex, slightly narrower waist, 7.9 sidecut, and a little more setback. Every bit as stable as the Surfari but a little quicker edge-to-edge and you can butter with some effort. This might become my new go-to charger for now. Reminds me of the US Inner Orbit & Nidecker Mellow/Liberty/Fun Ball.

Thoroughly impressed so far and impatiently waiting for another storm cycle so I can try them out in some pow.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Some additional thoughts...

Weird to hear the customer service issues above, as I had an opposite experience. You all remember how ridiculously bad the shipping industry was around this past holiday season. They voluntarily upgraded me to 2nd day air, just so I would have a chance at getting the board in time for a trip. I don't even want to know how expensive that is from Germany to US.

I always read marketing materials with a big grain of salt, but antiphase tech is the real deal. Paid close attention but never noticed any discernible chatter in rough conditions. Plenty of other companies try to accomplish this with different wood core layups, various carbon stringer/sheet placements, etc... but in my experience it oftentimes just creates an overly stiff/heavy/dead zone that ultimately isn't even very effective.

Whatever sintered HD7 is, it seems to be a fast base. I was shocked _how much_ faster it was while flat-basing on a cat track vs. my buddy on a Cardiff Bonsai. Granted it's a brand new base, but with only a single coat of basic wax. Base is already dry and edges are white after just a couple days, so it should only get faster with more coats of better wax.

So far, their Centrifugal collection takes everything I like about the Koruas & Nideckers I've owned, but without the dead door feeling that they suffer from. Might need to try the Pentaquark and/or UNW8 someday, but worried they might be too aggressive for what I prefer these days...


----------



## NT.Thunder

This has always been the same experience I've had dealing with Amplid, I've found PB and Gregor engaging and always helpful. My board took a while to get here to Aus but I also understood the difficulties around freight at the time.


----------



## Jkb818

Triple8Sol said:


> Some additional thoughts...
> 
> Weird to hear the customer service issues above, as I had an opposite experience. You all remember how ridiculously bad the shipping industry was around this past holiday season. They voluntarily upgraded me to 2nd day air, just so I would have a chance at getting the board in time for a trip. I don't even want to know how expensive that is from Germany to US.
> 
> I always read marketing materials with a big grain of salt, but antiphase tech is the real deal. Paid close attention but never noticed any discernible chatter in rough conditions. Plenty of other companies try to accomplish this with different wood core layups, various carbon stringer/sheet placements, etc... but in my experience it oftentimes just creates an overly stiff/heavy/dead zone that ultimately isn't even very effective.
> 
> Whatever sintered HD7 is, it seems to be a fast base. I was shocked _how much_ faster it was while flat-basing on a cat track vs. my buddy on a Cardiff Bonsai. Granted it's a brand new base, but with only a single coat of basic wax. Base is already dry and edges are white after just a couple days, so it should only get faster with more coats of better wax.
> 
> So far, their Centrifugal collection takes everything I like about the Koruas & Nideckers I've owned, but without the dead door feeling that they suffer from. Might need to try the Pentaquark and/or UNW8 someday, but worried they might be too aggressive for what I prefer these days...


How much do you weigh? I’d love to try either of these decks but I feel like my weight is too low (63kgs) to really get the full benefit out of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

@Triple8Sol 

Do you think those two boards are different enough to own both? Seems like there would be an incredible amount of overlap.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> @Triple8Sol
> 
> Do you think those two boards are different enough to own both? Seems like there would be an incredible amount of overlap.


That was my biggest worry, not sure even I could justify owning both



Jkb818 said:


> How much do you weigh? I’d love to try either of these decks but I feel like my weight is too low (63kgs) to really get the full benefit out of them.


I was around 73 kgs when I rode the Surfari (157) last, I had no issues at all and never felt like I couldn't handle it but that's 10 kegs on you which is a bit. I'd imagine it would probably feel like a plank coming from your NP and it might take some of the enjoyment out of the deck.


----------



## Jkb818

NT.Thunder said:


> That was my biggest worry, not sure even I could justify owning both
> 
> 
> I was around 73 kgs when I rode the Surfari (157) last, I had no issues at all and never felt like I couldn't handle it but that's 10 kegs on you which is a bit. I'd imagine it would probably feel like a plank coming from your NP and it might take some of the enjoyment out of the deck.


I just need to take a healthy dose of steroids and bulk up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> I just need to take a healthy dose of steroids and bulk up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they do have the spray tray! I think that's the go to for ya! 









SPRAY TRAY 19/21


The Spray Tray is the missing piece of the Future Shapes puzzle. Its clever, scaled-down dimensions pack the Future Shapes’ fabled float and…




www.amplid.com


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> Well they do have the spray tray! I think that's the go to for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRAY TRAY 19/21
> 
> 
> The Spray Tray is the missing piece of the Future Shapes puzzle. Its clever, scaled-down dimensions pack the Future Shapes’ fabled float and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amplid.com


Maybe...for that shape I kinda like the K2 Special Effects. Tough call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol

Jkb818 said:


> How much do you weigh? I’d love to try either of these decks but I feel like my weight is too low (63kgs) to really get the full benefit out of them.


TBH I don't think you'll enjoy any of the Centrifugal collection boards at that weight. Hopefully they release some smaller sizes eventually, but until then I'd look into their Future Shapes lineup--something like the Dada or Spray Tray.



ridethecliche said:


> Do you think those two boards are different enough to own both? Seems like there would be an incredible amount of overlap.


If you have the room/budget, then why not. But yeah definitely some overlap, just depending on which type of riding you'd prefer. Surfari requires you be more aggressive whereas the Souly allows you to be a bit more playful. You'd prob be better off with the Souly + Pentaquark or UNW8. Or Surfari + something from the Future Shapes collection.


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> Maybe...for that shape I kinda like the K2 Special Effects. Tough call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna try that board too, but would have to get rid of my backslash, choices!


----------



## Steezy Dan

Ordered a Surfari 157 (5'11" 160lbs) in the outlet sale....turns out they're out of stock and will send me a new one in the next few days for a small upgrade price....works for me.
I ordered a 2nd one for a bud at the time but he's backing out on the extra cash (all good) sooooo, do I take the refund or spend the difference? (course he gets his refund ha) I'm in Japan and was def interested in the Aloha Vibes (I'm a rad dad who loves trees and a hike) but they're sold out in outlet and new so....Snomellier? 2nd Surfari or just cash out the difference? 
If it helps I have a Rome Ravine, Surfari on the way plus a Nitro Quiver that I don't really dig - too stubby and plow-y in deep pow.


----------



## GregT943

Steezy Dan said:


> Ordered a Surfari 157 (5'11" 160lbs) in the outlet sale....turns out they're out of stock and will send me a new one in the next few days for a small upgrade price....works for me.
> I ordered a 2nd one for a bud at the time but he's backing out on the extra cash (all good) sooooo, do I take the refund or spend the difference? (course he gets his refund ha) I'm in Japan and was def interested in the Aloha Vibes (I'm a rad dad who loves trees and a hike) but they're sold out in outlet and new so....Snomellier? 2nd Surfari or just cash out the difference?
> If it helps I have a Rome Ravine, Surfari on the way plus a Nitro Quiver that I don't really dig - too stubby and plow-y in deep pow.


.......you're in Japan, so do what we all wish we could do, and get a Moss or a Gentemstick and then go snowsurf in tits deep japow


----------



## Steezy Dan

GregT943 said:


> .......you're in Japan, so do what we all wish we could do, and get a Moss or a Gentemstick and then go snowsurf in tits deep japow


Haha fair play. I actually have a TJ.....Gentem and Moss are great, not cheap though and the Amplid was such a deal it was worth an ask.
Tits deep - sorry to say it's been a great season so far.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Steezy Dan said:


> Haha fair play. I actually have a TJ.....Gentem and Moss are great, not cheap though and the Amplid was such a deal it was worth an ask.
> Tits deep - sorry to say it's been a great season so far.


Stop it!! 😢 

I've been toying with the idea of running the gauntlet for a weeks riding in Japan....


----------



## juhyou

well...., good luck with the quaratnine on that ..............., ( its worth it tho, hihihihi)


----------



## NT.Thunder

juhyou said:


> well...., good luck with the quaratnine on that ..............., ( its worth it tho, hihihihi)


I'm just looking at it now, I think fully Vax, PCR test prior, RAT on arrival, declaration and I'm good to go. Good flights also for the dates I'm looking $1200 return which is not bad. God it's tempting but I've got a wedding I'm supposed to go to in late Feb which will complicate things. Coming back looks a little more complicated with a PCR or supervised RAT needed prior to departure.

Maybe I'll put effort into NZ mid-year


----------



## Leeshuming

SoaD009 said:


> The paypal dispute worked! Amplid emailed me promptly and put a new board in the mail. They are having me hold onto the old board to wait and see if UPS needs to do an assessment.


I just received my new Souly Grail 157 10hrs ago, and my board came with a small but significant damage. I can only think that the damage was done due to UPS shipping, (took maybe 2 weeks, from Germany to Canada). I have already filed a claim against UPS, and have sent enquiries to Amplid... As of now, there is no response yet.
I can already see that it would be awhile before Amplid would get back to me.
I am very unhappy with this experience.

Meanwhile, just wanna know if this damage can fixed at any snowboard repair shop?

I just wanna test ride this board asap!


----------



## Steezy Dan

Leeshuming said:


> I just received my new Souly Grail 157 10hrs ago, and my board came with a small but significant damage. I can only think that the damage was done due to UPS shipping, (took maybe 2 weeks, from Germany to Canada). I have already filed a claim against UPS, and have sent enquiries to Amplid... As of now, there is no response yet.
> I can already see that it would be awhile before Amplid would get back to me.
> I am very unhappy with this experience.
> 
> Meanwhile, just wanna know if this damage can fixed at any snowboard repair shop?
> 
> I just wanna test ride this board asap!


Ahh that sucks,.I feel for you. Good on you for taking pics while it still has the shrink etc on too.
No idea how you'll work it out or what happened but i must say while my boards arrived in good shape, there was little to no extra protection for those exposed corners that are subject to more pressure than other areas and also unfortunately the parts that the weight tends to get rested on during shipping.

Fingers crossed they come through for you brother/sister.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I’ve had a few boards packaged in ways that leave me wondering how they weren’t damaged. Can’t understand why companies can’t get just that little thing right which is so easy


----------



## Steezy Dan

NT.Thunder said:


> I’ve had a few boards packaged in ways that leave me wondering how they weren’t damaged. Can’t understand why companies can’t get just that little thing right which is so easy


Let 'em know!


----------



## Jkb818

There’s definitely ways to wrap a board so it’s pretty much bomb proof. Hate to see that Souly Grail damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog

My Aloha showed damaged as well.
Not as bad as that one but still a shame considering it looked like it was run over then dragged to my place


----------



## Triple8Sol

@Leeshuming Ugh that looks horrible! My boards arrived unscathed, but keep us updated on how that works out!


----------



## dwdesign

I've received boards damaged similarly, but could not understand how it was so bad since the box was unscathed.


----------



## buller_scott

Leeshuming said:


> I just received my new Souly Grail 157 10hrs ago, and my board came with a small but significant damage. I can only think that the damage was done due to UPS shipping, (took maybe 2 weeks, from Germany to Canada). I have already filed a claim against UPS, and have sent enquiries to Amplid... As of now, there is no response yet.
> I can already see that it would be awhile before Amplid would get back to me.
> I am very unhappy with this experience.
> 
> Meanwhile, just wanna know if this damage can fixed at any snowboard repair shop?
> 
> I just wanna test ride this board asap!


man i feel for you, big time. i don't have anything as expensive to import as that, other than perhaps my Marhar LJ (approx $1300 at the time, with the conversion rate - $1300 for a cup of tea that doesnt sit well with me right now).

i would be utterly fcking devastated if my new deck showed up like that, let alone an Amplid, which people go out of their way for, and must get giddy-excited about, before tearing open the box like a kid at Christmas, only to find that.

hope you can get some recourse.

importing a deck has its risks - hence why from now on, I can only bring myself to order from local suppliers.

EDIT: sorry if that sounded holier-than-thou. it wasn't meant to. importing decks is a frightening business. my LJ was 2cm shorter than advertised, specs not as advertised, with weep-holes in the sidewall, through to the core. i was scared as fuck when i saw that, and the fact that the deck was nose-tail+toe-heel warped - a brand new deck that i had saved a season for. emailed back and forth and they explained their manufacturing methods, which helped to ease my mind to a degree, so yeah warped deck is all ok, but yeahnah never again - not for $1300aud

hope you get it sorted man.


----------



## 16gkid

Jesus you amplid fans are loyal, go support a company that gives a shit about you


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> Jesus you amplid fans are loyal, go support a company that gives a shit about you


Your posts never disappoint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

I heard a rumor that some folks in this thread own a 153 souly grail. Love to hear your feedback/reviews on this board and also what your weight is. I’m 140 lbs. thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac

Quick szn ender/on-snow edit on the Amplid Souly Grail 157. Clips mainly from our crew's trip to Whis back in early March (except the last one, that's my local hill back home in ON)

Special shout to @Motogp990 (the fist bump cameo at the start), was great to link up and get awesome laps together again after a 5 year hiatus since first connecting (and have since become good friends 👊🏻).


----------



## ksrf

Just chiming in. Purchased a clearance unw8 from amplid. Cost less than 500 USD delivered to Long Island New York.
I was a little nervous after reading some of the delivery stories. It just came after 3 weeks. No packaging at all. Just a board in the plastic wrapper. I was scared to look. Everything looks fine. Unbelievable. Had my probable last day a week ago. It's a long time until next winter...


----------



## ridethecliche

ksrf said:


> Just chiming in. Purchased a clearance unw8 from amplid. Cost less than 500 USD delivered to Long Island New York.
> I was a little nervous after reading some of the delivery stories. It just came after 3 weeks. No packaging at all. Just a board in the plastic wrapper. I was scared to look. Everything looks fine. Unbelievable. Had my probable last day a week ago. It's a long time until next winter...


Wait. The board came in just the wrap? No box?!


----------



## ksrf

ridethecliche said:


> Wait. The board came in just the wrap? No box?!


Like I bought in a store down the road. Little square of cardboard with A shipping label by the inserts.
Maybe customs opened the box?


----------



## juhyou

ahhh..,i feel for ya here big time , i know that feeling!! 
i had a yes the Y turn up very in very similar cond. plus rust the whole way round the edges. it was in a proper box and still wrapped but the wrapping was all torn and frayed so i cud not uinderstand how it was deleiverd like it was , customs MUST have opened it and done something bec it was a total fkkn disgrace! 
i sent a scathing mail to the shop and shipper asking if theyd sent me a used board! 
i had to provide pics to the the shop and shipping agency. , the shop must have sent one as well bec the shipper owned it prety quickly and refunded me fully incl shipping without having to send it back, it took a while but i got there. it wasnt worth them the effort or cost to return it.

i was pretty psssssssssesd , i cud not sell it on as id get pennies for it but i just had to accept the brand new board is just my rockhopper now. i slapped it together my self as best i cud as it wasnt worht the price to get it done prefessionally for how much id ride it. You can mend it to be rideable but you may, like i did always have that , fk this sux is this the best it gets mind frame and want a new one.
actualll., i wud go bezerk if one of my " better " sticks was delivered to me like that . theres no reason for it except pathetic fkkn laziness.
give the fkks hell!!!


----------



## bseracka

ksrf said:


> Just chiming in. Purchased a clearance unw8 from amplid. Cost less than 500 USD delivered to Long Island New York.
> I was a little nervous after reading some of the delivery stories. It just came after 3 weeks.  No packaging at all. Just a board in the plastic wrapper. I was scared to look. Everything looks fine. Unbelievable. Had my probable last day a week ago. It's a long time until next winter...


No idea what’s going on in the ups depot there in Germany but things are really bad. Between the ridiculous delays and package damage everyone involved should be ashamed. I got lucky with my boards. They arrived in perfect condition but the boxes looked like they had been attacked by a pair of guard dogs. I feel bad for amplid on this in particular as they’re the focus of anger over what ups and customs are doing.


----------



## Luffe

bseracka said:


> No idea what’s going on in the ups depot there in Germany but things are really bad. Between the ridiculous delays and package damage everyone involved should be ashamed. I got lucky with my boards. They arrived in perfect condition but the boxes looked like they had been attacked by a pair of guard dogs. I feel bad for amplid on this in particular as they’re the focus of anger over what ups and customs are doing.


They could easily have packed the boards better. When I have bought boards from other private persons domestically, they wrap them better.


----------



## ridethecliche

Luffe said:


> They could easily have packed the boards better. When I have bought boards from other private persons domestically, they wrap them better.


Yeah, honestly this is kind of inexcusable. I've received boards from brands where I feel like I could have packed them better, but they were in a box with some cardboard inside that stopped them from bouncing around so it was a lot better than I had thought. Boards are pretty durable, but it's a lot different to have something shipped from within the US vs across the world.

When packages change hands multiple times or have to go through multiple checks etc.... you need to prepare for that.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Yeah, honestly this is kind of inexcusable. I've received boards from brands where I feel like I could have packed them better, but they were in a box with some cardboard inside that stopped them from bouncing around so it was a lot better than I had thought. Boards are pretty durable, but it's a lot different to have something shipped from within the US vs across the world.
> 
> When packages change hands multiple times or have to go through multiple checks etc.... you need to prepare for that.


I bought a Rossi Sushi earlier this season to give away as a prize. It arrived in a cardboard sleeve. You couldn't even call it a box really. There wasn't any damage, but I was still surprised. 

On the other hand, Signal ships their boards in boxes branded with florescent light bulbs with FRAGILE written all over it.


----------



## bseracka

Luffe said:


> They could easily have packed the boards better. When I have bought boards from other private persons domestically, they wrap them better.


They could for sure and really should consider it given the issues with UPS. That said the boards I've ordered recently from evo, recess, snowcountry, backcountry have all been packed the same as Amplid, card board box and maybe some packing paper to minimize the boards sliding around in the box. All quality board packing in a box I've experienced has been on the used market only.


----------



## Luffe

bseracka said:


> They could for sure and really should consider it given the issues with UPS. That said the boards I've ordered recently from evo, recess, snowcountry, backcountry have all been packed the same as Amplid, card board box and maybe some packing paper to minimize the boards sliding around in the box. All quality board packing in a box I've experienced has been on the used market only.


It’s weird they don’t put some tube insulator or something on the edges, but it’s likely cheaper to warranty some boards than to spend time overwrapping all of them.


----------



## refdog2400

Anyone try the spray tray 147?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Anyone been on a Souly Grail yet? How does it compare to the Surfari? I watch Angry’s reviews and based on the specs I was really confused. Seems like the SG should be less aggressive based on specs but the reviews suggested otherwise.


----------



## GDimac

Aside from what we previously talked about on the other thread about the SG, nothing else I could really add aside from that I'd pair it with more responsive bindings to get most out of it. And that Angry was pretty spot on with the feel. Though, I did feel the flex was more consistent vs a traditional directional flex, with a touch torsional flex. But not much.

@Triple8Sol had both the 57 SG and 57 Surfari, I'm also curious to hear your feedback on them both, now with a full szn on them. I know the SG was set to be your DD. It became mine, and look forward to making it my DD again next szn. Excited to get back on it asap, so much fun for what I enjoy doing.


----------



## Triple8Sol

GDimac said:


> @Triple8Sol had both the 57 SG and 57 Surfari, I'm also curious to hear your feedback on them both, now with a full szn on them. I know the SG was set to be your DD. It became mine, and look forward to making it my DD again next szn. Excited to get back on it asap, so much fun for what I enjoy doing.


The SG remained my go-to board throughout this season. So much so, that I only busted out the US Pioneer (prior DD for the past 3-4yrs) once and the US Cadet (another DD) twice. My 2nd favorite new board this season was the K2 Excavator, but the SG is still way better on variable days. That said, once broken-in, the Surfari can actually be a bit more versatile that I initially thought, as long as you're not a welterweight. Just picked up a Dancehaul Pro that should be a competitor too, so hopefully will be able to get on that a couple times this month before Crystal & Bachelor shutdown.


----------



## dwdesign

22-23








AMPLID 2022-23 WORKBOOOK


Amplid's new product range showing the best snowboards, splitboards, bindings and accessories on our white planet.




issuu.com


----------



## Etienne

Woh, bye bye Paradigma and Creamer...[emoji33] 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Triple8Sol said:


> The SG remained my go-to board throughout this season. So much so, that I only busted out the US Pioneer (prior DD for the past 3-4yrs) once and the US Cadet (another DD) twice. My 2nd favorite new board this season was the K2 Excavator, but the SG is still way better on variable days. That said, once broken-in, the Surfari can actually be a bit more versatile that I initially thought, as long as you're not a welterweight. Just picked up a Dancehaul Pro that should be a competitor too, so hopefully will be able to get on that a couple times this month before Crystal & Bachelor shutdown.


Can you speak directly to the differences in how the Surfari and SG ride/feel?

thanks


----------



## enuenu

New Dada & Killswitch. A few days on each. Only two small powder days and rode the Dada. Mostly been on very firm conditions and liking both boards. Can tell the KS slightly more speed oriented.

I prefer the narrowest stance both boards allow. I got into some extremely wet and heavy powder on the Dada and felt my stance could have been set further back. Makes me wonder if on a deep day in real powder I'll be forced to widen my stance to move the centre of my stance back.

Found some soft corduroy on Dada and short radius carving was smooth and lovely.

Dada has solid orange topsheet and Killswitch brown. Sold as latest models a few months ago then saw the patchwork topsheet versions emerge very recently. I believe the boards are identical spec wise.

Further updates to come.


----------



## NT.Thunder

enuenu said:


> New Dada & Killswitch. A few days on each. Only two small powder days and rode the Dada. Mostly been on very firm conditions and liking both boards. Can tell the KS slightly more speed oriented.
> 
> I prefer the narrowest stance both boards allow. I got into some extremely wet and heavy powder on the Dada and felt my stance could have been set further back. Makes me wonder if on a deep day in real powder I'll be forced to widen my stance to move the centre of my stance back.
> 
> Found some soft corduroy on Dada and short radius carving was smooth and lovely.
> 
> Dada has solid orange topsheet and Killswitch brown. Sold as latest models a few months ago then saw the patchwork topsheet versions emerge very recently. I believe the boards are identical spec wise.
> 
> Further updates to come.


Where did you ride out of interest? i also picked up the DADA on sale here in Aus to match the Surfari I already have and am tossing up whether to take it to NZ in a couple of weeks or take the Surfari and Party Platter.


----------



## enuenu

NT.Thunder said:


> Where did you ride out of interest? i also picked up the DADA on sale here in Aus to match the Surfari I already have and am tossing up whether to take it to NZ in a couple of weeks or take the Surfari and Party Platter.


Thredbo from opening day for a couple of weeks. Heading back soon.


----------



## enuenu

Another day in some reasonable powder on the Dada. Nothing deep. Really liking this board. Very easy to throw in quick turns in the trees. I also enjoy it on the groomers, a very relaxed ride but carves nice turns.

Haven't got the Killswitch in any pow yet. Got it on some firm corduroy and noticed it's a little more serious than the Dada. Carved nicely. Would love to get it on some big wide open steep powder faces.

Overall, for your average Australian conditions I'm loving the Dada. Versatile and friendly to do just about anything.


----------



## jsil

enuenu said:


> Another day in some reasonable powder on the Dada. Nothing deep. Really liking this board. Very easy to throw in quick turns in the trees. I also enjoy it on the groomers, a very relaxed ride but carves nice turns.
> 
> Overall, for your average Australian conditions I'm loving the Dada. Versatile and friendly to do just about anything.


What are your specs? Height, weight and boot size?


----------



## NT.Thunder

I’ll be taking the Surfari to NZ next week, second board is a toss up between the Party Platter and Dada, if it looks like more snow forecasted next week maybe I’ll throw the Dada in


----------



## enuenu

jsil said:


> What are your specs? Height, weight and boot size?


175cm, 83kg, 10.5 US, Rome Katanas


----------



## enuenu

NT.Thunder said:


> I’ll be taking the Surfari to NZ next week, second board is a toss up between the Party Platter and Dada, if it looks like more snow forecasted next week maybe I’ll throw the Dada in


I looked at the Surfari. Was after something a bit softer and less committed than my old Burton Custom-X, just for a change. So was after a Dada. Ended up with a Killswitch too 😮

Does the Surfari need space? How does it go in pow in tight trees? I'm guessing more traditional camber and stiffer than the Future Shapes lineup.

When I ran through the online Amplid board selector tool, it threw up the Surfari as my ideal board, so curious about it


----------



## Luffe

enuenu said:


> I looked at the Surfari. Was after something a bit softer and less committed than my old Burton Custom-X, just for a change. So was after a Dada. Ended up with a Killswitch too 😮
> 
> Does the Surfari need space? How does it go in pow in tight trees? I'm guessing more traditional camber and stiffer than the Future Shapes lineup.
> 
> When I ran through the online Amplid board selector tool, it threw up the Surfari as my ideal board, so curious about it


I got the 161 Surfari at 185lbs. It is more og an open terrain board for above the tree line/ start of the tree line. Works if there are trees, but not if it is tight and technical. I guess there will be some difference between the 57 and the 61, as the sidecut radius is 8m vs 8.4m. Might be that mine gets more nimble if it softens up after some more use, but for now I switch away from the Surfari to ride trees. But that said, it floats really good in pow and lets you ride really fast in open terrain, and is really nimble once you get up to speed in the POW. Also super stable and good on edge. But for me at least, it is too fast for crowded days on piste, as I end up taking up too much space if I want to really ride it.


----------



## Yeahti87

Centrifugal Amplids are stiff, also torsionally, that’s why they hold a very good edge for the EE.
If you want something easier for tight trees in the top freeride class look at K2 Alchemist or Jones Flagship (probably an even better pick from Jones would be the Stratos but I haven’t been on that one yet)


----------



## jsil

I'm 155lbs and I didn't love the 157 surfari in tight stuff. It is a ripping carver that likes space and wide open faces. 

Also, the souly grail is the softest of the centrifugals. I picked one up half off at the end of last season so haven't ridden it much yet.

A nod to the Jones stratos, but it's a bit stiff too. I've heard the Nerd Superposition is a great option if you want something a bit rarer.


----------



## WigMar

Yeah, I'd rather ride something torsionally softer in the trees too. My 166 tailgunner feels much more manageable.


----------



## Luffe

Yeahti87 said:


> Centrifugal Amplids are stiff, also torsionally, that’s why they hold a very good edge for the EE.
> If you want something easier for tight trees in the top freeride class look at K2 Alchemist or Jones Flagship (probably an even better pick from Jones would be the Stratos but I haven’t been on that one yet)


How would you say the Alchemist compares to the Surfari? Seems like you have ridden both.


----------



## Yeahti87

Luffe said:


> How would you say the Alchemist compares to the Surfari? Seems like you have ridden both.


The Surfari 161 is stiffer overall, especially in the nose and torsionally, than the Alchemist 163 that I’ve ridden. The 8.4 m sidecut from the specs on the Surfari feels like that, with the Alchemist the stated 8.1 m on average feels like close to 9 m from the front foot (late season I realised I barely ride my heavily tapered backfoot-driven boards anymore and if so, I put a lot of setback to be able to drive it more from the front foot anyway) and around that 8 m when you exit the carve.
For really deep powder and full piercing through crusty chop I’d go the Surfari but for a playful charger daily all condition ride the Alchemist has the upper hand imo.
I will test both on the same day, same bindings this season.


----------



## NT.Thunder

enuenu said:


> I looked at the Surfari. Was after something a bit softer and less committed than my old Burton Custom-X, just for a change. So was after a Dada. Ended up with a Killswitch too 😮
> 
> Does the Surfari need space? How does it go in pow in tight trees? I'm guessing more traditional camber and stiffer than the Future Shapes lineup.
> 
> When I ran through the online Amplid board selector tool, it threw up the Surfari as my ideal board, so curious about it


It's a great board and the last few trips I've been blessed with no crowds so wide open groomers it was a blast.

Today at Cardrona it's busy and it's a bit of a handful in tight places, not too bad but I find it performs much better at speed. Groomers are pretty hard pack today, it's been cold but the board still holds an edge no problems. I wish I brought the Dada up today.

Expecting around 20cm of fresh powder overnight so maybe I'll bring the Dada up for a run tomorrow if the winds hold off. Expecting the resort to be closed honestly so maybe a beer day.

I also looked at a few of the new K2 boards for this season and the alchemist and Excavator in the shops yesterday, they have a seriously good lineup of boards this season.


----------



## enuenu

NT.Thunder said:


> It's a great board and the last few trips I've been blessed with no crowds so wide open groomers it was a blast.
> 
> Today at Cardrona it's busy and it's a bit of a handful in tight places, not too bad but I find it performs much better at speed. Groomers are pretty hard pack today, it's been cold but the board still holds an edge no problems. I wish I brought the Dada up today.
> 
> Expecting around 20cm of fresh powder overnight so maybe I'll bring the Dada up for a run tomorrow if the winds hold off. Expecting the resort to be closed honestly so maybe a beer day.
> 
> I also looked at a few of the new K2 boards for this season and the alchemist and Excavator in the shops yesterday, they have a seriously good lineup of boards this season.


Yes, Alchemist & Excavator were on my list too. Ended up with good deal on the Amplids. Got about 15cm heavy pow yesterday. Dada went well in the trees.


----------



## NT.Thunder

We had 50cm of new snow at Cardrona today, took the Dada and what a great board. Winds were high, above 80kmph at times making snow conditions varied across the mountain but I was surprised how well the Dada did in all conditions even in those hard icy exposed areas.

Easy to throw around, stable, handles so well at slower speeds but stable enough at speed and chopped out snow. The difference between the Surfari with antiphase and Dada without is noticeable but tbh it's not a hard charging board and to me feels at home in the chilled out slower mellow carves and slashes. Would be well suited in Japan and is just the board I'm looking for.

It's an attention grabber, several people were really interested in it and love the fluoro light the base gives off against the snow, I didn't even notice it until a few others mentioned it in the lift lines. Definitely taking it out again tomorrow.

I think I'll run the red or yellow softer pods on the K2 Liens tomorrow and possibly a touch more setback for a more surfy feel.


----------



## enuenu

NT.Thunder said:


> We had 50cm of new snow at Cardrona today, took the Dada and what a great board. Winds were high, above 80kmph at times making snow conditions varied across the mountain but I was surprised how well the Dada did in all conditions even in those hard icy exposed areas.
> 
> Easy to throw around, stable, handles so well at slower speeds but stable enough at speed and chopped out snow. The difference between the Surfari with antiphase and Dada without is noticeable but tbh it's not a hard charging board and to me feels at home in the chilled out slower mellow carves and slashes. Would be well suited in Japan and is just the board I'm looking for.
> 
> It's an attention grabber, several people were really interested in it and love the fluoro light the base gives off against the snow, I didn't even notice it until a few others mentioned it in the lift lines. Definitely taking it out again tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'll run the red or yellow softer pods on the K2 Liens tomorrow and possibly a touch more setback for a more surfy feel.
> View attachment 163544


Yes, finding the Dada very easy to live with in a variety of conditions. A relaxed ride that carves nicely and is flickable in tree pow.


----------



## jsil

The Dada is a great ride. My feet are a tad small (8.5) for it so it felt a little sluggish on piste, but killed everywhere else. It could be my daily if my feet are bigger.

I don't own one, but I borrowed my friends (orange with flouro base too). I recommend that board to everyone who has bigger paddles than I do. I wish it had antiphase!


----------



## enuenu

jsil said:


> The Dada is a great ride. My feet are a tad small (8.5) for it so it felt a little sluggish on piste, but killed everywhere else. It could be my daily if my feet are bigger.
> 
> I don't own one, but I borrowed my friends (orange with flouro base too). I recommend that board to everyone who has bigger paddles than I do. I wish it had antiphase!


I can see how the width might scare some people off the Dada. I have US 10.5 feet, not exceptionally large feet.

Maybe if I did a quick A/B comparison with a narrower board I'd notice a lack of nimbleness on piste. I've just been riding it a lot so don't notice it. As moguls grow I start to notice the width but avoid the speed bumps anyway when possible.

I also have a Killswitch I've only ridden a couple of times. For general relaxed tooling around, particularly on the smaller mountains we have here in Australia (I ride at Thredbo), first impressions were the Dada was my pick. 

I think in wider open spaces with low crowds and good snow that hasn't been chopped up and skied out, the Killswitch might gain some ground. I intend to give it another run when conditions improve. The two boards aren't massively different.


----------



## jsil

enuenu said:


> I can see how the width might scare some people off the Dada. I have US 10.5 feet, not exceptionally large feet.
> 
> Maybe if I did a quick A/B comparison with a narrower board I'd notice a lack of nimbleness on piste. I've just been riding it a lot so don't notice it.


At 10.5 I think you're totally fine. I think im the outlier here with pretty small boots for my size/height (5'9" 155lbs). As I wrote in another post about Amplid Future Shapes a long time back, I feel like most of their boards (they only come in one size) are made for 10+ feet and 170 to 190 lbs. I wish they all came in three sizes but that would just be too many boards to produce so I get it.


----------



## NT.Thunder

So I ran the red softer pods on the bindings with a bit of set-back, narrower stance and a +15/-6, hated it! 2 hours I was back at the binding station putting the blue pods back in with the heel block, wider stance and back to +15/+6 and much more at home. Just had trouble driving it, couldn't put my finger on it just knew it wasn't for me. Conditions also weren't ideal, certianly not bad though, the wind is making everything pretty hard packed in areas, few powder stashes but not enough. The Dada holds an edge so well, very maneuverable but I think it'll be much more at home in some powder, like most of us. I love how adaptable these K2 Liens AT are. 

But for now...


----------



## GDimac

Yeah, I find the build from this factory is beefier than the previous from the Mothership; feel more optimal with a more responsive set of binders and/or boots. Love my 57 SG with my CartelX x VANS Infuse Longo's combo, drives it well imo.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Anyone know when the Singular is due out for release and if there's any details on the specs?


----------



## jsil

NT.Thunder said:


> Anyone know when the Singular is due out for release and if there's any details on the specs?


PM'd


----------



## Etienne

You have tests and specs here if you care to translate it:








Test Amplid Singular Twin 2023 : avis planche snowboard Amplid 2023, prix


Voir le Test snowboard Amplid Singular Twin 2023 : conseil achat, prix, avis Amplid 2023, planche All Mountain Freestyle Homme




www.snowsurf.com












Test Amplid Singular 2023 : avis planche snowboard Amplid 2023, prix


Voir le Test snowboard Amplid Singular 2023 : conseil achat, prix, avis Amplid 2023, planche All Mountain Freeride Homme




www.snowsurf.com





But they are super standard specs: 25.9 ww, 7.7m, no setback, 55/58 stance on the 158s. I guess the flex is more where the magic happens.


----------



## XzoltronX

Amplid lovers! Looking to get on an Amplid but I’m stymied by so many cool options. In your opinion, which Amplid is _the_ Amplid board to get? The flagship representation of their brand and style? I’m biased toward pow first, then carving, then everything else. 180 lbs, 11.5 boot, tend to ride on the fast and aggressive side more than the surfy cruiser side. Thanks!


----------



## bseracka

XzoltronX said:


> Amplid lovers! Looking to get on an Amplid but I’m stymied by so many cool options. In your opinion, which Amplid is _the_ Amplid board to get? The flagship representation of their brand and style? I’m biased toward pow first, then carving, then everything else. 180 lbs, 11.5 boot, tend to ride on the fast and aggressive side more than the surfy cruiser side. Thanks!


If you want one with the amplid secret sauce get something from the centrifugal line. As to which one from that line it's all personal preference based on need and your riding style


----------



## NT.Thunder

XzoltronX said:


> Amplid lovers! Looking to get on an Amplid but I’m stymied by so many cool options. In your opinion, which Amplid is _the_ Amplid board to get? The flagship representation of their brand and style? I’m biased toward pow first, then carving, then everything else. 180 lbs, 11.5 boot, tend to ride on the fast and aggressive side more than the surfy cruiser side. Thanks!


Centrifugal line for sure, I've only ridden the Surfari from this line but it loves to be ridden fast, will handle powder and loves to be on edge, It's a great board.


----------



## XzoltronX

Thanks guys. Good thoughts. Anyone in the States ordered direct from them? Trying to figure out exactly what it will cost. Looks like they take 19% of their listed price (EU VAT that doesn’t apply to me) then add their shipping cost, and plan on +2.9% more import duty? No state tax for me in Oregon. Am I missing anything? Thanks again.


----------



## bseracka

I’ve ordered direct before at that time shipping was included and no vat or sales tax (wa state that I recall) I did pay duties since there were 2 boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

XzoltronX said:


> Thanks guys. Good thoughts. Anyone in the States ordered direct from them? Trying to figure out exactly what it will cost. Looks like they take 19% of their listed price (EU VAT that doesn’t apply to me) then add their shipping cost, and plan on +2.9% more import duty? No state tax for me in Oregon. Am I missing anything? Thanks again.


FYI you can buy from Inflight Surf Shop in California now. Only online dealer for North America that I've found.

They haven't fully updated what they're offering yet.





AMPLID SNOWBOARDS


Inflight Surf Shop based out of Seal Beach, Ca. We are a two story surf shop that has been family ran since 1984. Located on PCH in Seal Beach, we are conveniently located for our local surf spots for a quick wax stop, or easy to cruise by and check out some boards. Specializing in everything...



inflightsurfshop.com


----------



## ixlix

Sizing question: Would 175lbs/80kg be ok on a 155 Stereo? 

Cheers


----------



## jsil

ixlix said:


> Sizing question: Would 175lbs/80kg be ok on a 155 Stereo?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, that's ideal actually. I have last year's stereo 155 that I may consider selling as it's more of an all-mountain freestyle board for my size (155lbs 8.5 boot) and I should have gone with the 153. Great board though.


----------



## jsil

XzoltronX said:


> Thanks guys. Good thoughts. Anyone in the States ordered direct from them? Trying to figure out exactly what it will cost. Looks like they take 19% of their listed price (EU VAT that doesn’t apply to me) then add their shipping cost, and plan on +2.9% more import duty? No state tax for me in Oregon. Am I missing anything? Thanks again.


Snowcountry.eu is also a good resource to buy boards to the states. They often have coupon codes that work with snowboards.

I have owned all of the centrifugal line, do you have any questions? What are you missing in your quiver may be the better question. All of these boards RIP.

I would say that if you wanted a quiver killer and you don't do a ton of jibbing/flatland tricks, id just go for a singular in the right size. That being said, I haven't ridden one yet.


----------



## XzoltronX

jsil said:


> Snowcountry.eu is also a good resource to buy boards to the states. They often have coupon codes that work with snowboards.
> 
> I have owned all of the centrifugal line, do you have any questions? What are you missing in your quiver may be the better question. All of these boards RIP.
> 
> I would say that if you wanted a quiver killer and you don't do a ton of jibbing/flatland tricks, id just go for a singular in the right size. That being said, I haven't ridden one yet.


Thanks! I don't usually do quiver killers because I'm such a board hoarder that I like specialized weapons. That said, I mostly collect pow boards and ride primarily in backcountry pow. So I'm always biased in that direction. But I don't have anything that really rips a carve. I should probably be on the Souly Grail or Surfari but I also really want to try the Aloha Vibe and Snommellier.


----------



## jsil

Depends what kind of backcountry pow, but if you want something that excels in wide open faces / bowls and can still carve the hell out of a groomer, that's the surfari IMO.

If you want something that's more backcountry focused, I would go with a future shapes super wide boy.


----------



## ixlix

jsil said:


> Yes, that's ideal actually. I have last year's stereo 155 that I may consider selling as it's more of an all-mountain freestyle board for my size (155lbs 8.5 boot) and I should have gone with the 153. Great board though.


Ok great. There's a decent 155 Stereo for sale near me, just wondering how it would compare to the Rome National and Yes Type i already have. Any ideas?


----------



## jsil

ixlix said:


> Ok great. There's a decent 155 Stereo for sale near me, just wondering how it would compare to the Rome National and Yes Type i already have. Any ideas?


No idea. It's a true twin and its an amplid so its instantly better than most other boards


----------



## Revvi

Used Snowboards | UT 84317 | The Splitboard Shop


Find all our new snowboards and used snowboards for snowboarding!




www.thesplitboardshop.com





Looks like Splitboardshop has a couple Future Shapes demos still on sale if anyone wants to save a couple $$

Never brought from them, but are listed as official distributors of Amplid gear.


----------



## XzoltronX

Revvi said:


> Used Snowboards | UT 84317 | The Splitboard Shop
> 
> 
> Find all our new snowboards and used snowboards for snowboarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesplitboardshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Splitboardshop has a couple Future Shapes demos still on sale if anyone wants to save a couple $$
> 
> Never brought from them, but are listed as official distributors of Amplid gear.


ya these are a good deal and they are legit. I’ve talked to them over the phone a few times about various boards.


----------



## jsil

I bought my surf shuttle split from them. Solid company.


----------



## NT.Thunder

If anyone is looking


----------



## PalmerFreak

jsil said:


> I have owned all of the centrifugal line, do you have any questions? What are you missing in your quiver may be the better question. All of these boards RIP.


I currently ride a Gnu Billy Goat and prefer a stiff, full camber board. I like groomers at speed - no park and pow is pretty much non-existent where I live. I'm 5'7" and 180lbs - what would you recommend?


----------



## jsil

PalmerFreak said:


> I currently ride a Gnu Billy Goat and prefer a stiff, full camber board. I like groomers at speed - no park and pow is pretty much non-existent where I live. I'm 5'7" and 180lbs - what would you recommend?


Pentaquark if you want a fast and powerful groomer destroyer. Unw8 is you can't live without switch. Surfari if you want something a little more versatile. Probably not the souly grail.


----------



## PalmerFreak

jsil said:


> Pentaquark if you want a fast and powerful groomer destroyer. Unw8 is you can't live without switch. Surfari if you want something a little more versatile. Probably not the souly grail.


I don't ride switch so it sounds like the Pentaquark would be my choice.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## WigMar

I love my penta!


----------



## PalmerFreak

A question for @jsil and @WigMar:

I would be pairing the Pentaquark with Flow NX2-Carbon bindings and Ride Insano boots which are both pretty stiff. Any thoughts on this boot binding combo on the Pentaquark?


----------



## jsil

Totally fine. It's a stiff board, but not a plank. It will be a scalpel with that setup.


----------



## WigMar

I ride mine with a softer set up than that. Agreed with jsil, it's not all that stiff. I do have the slightly softer 160 though.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Just ordered the last Pentaquark that Inflight Surf Shop had in stock - can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## smellysell

This thread is going to end up costing me money...

I can't decide what I want though? Current quiver:
Rossi XV split
Marhar Lumberjack
Niche pyre
Donek park twin (en route)
Flow Darwin
Korua Otto
Dupraz D1 (selling)
Gnu riders choice
United States orbit

With that in mind, what should I get?


----------



## NT.Thunder

smellysell said:


> This thread is going to end up costing me money...


That's how we roll


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> That's how we roll


I edited that, any thoughts?


----------



## NT.Thunder

smellysell said:


> I edited that, any thoughts?


What are you chasing, maybe a dedicated freeride or carving stick? Being an Amplid thread are you chasing an Amplid board?


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> What are you chasing, maybe a dedicated freeride or carving stick? Being an Amplid thread are you chasing an Amplid board?


Mostly just an Amplid really. I feel like the only thing I don't really have is a dedicated carving board, though the Otto carves better than I can, so don't have a huge desire for one. I guess the only thing I'm not really looking for is a dedicated pow board, so anytime else that's fun.


----------



## NT.Thunder

smellysell said:


> Mostly just an Amplid really. I feel like the only thing I don't really have is a dedicated carving board, though the Otto carves better than I can, so don't have a huge desire for one. I guess the only thing I'm not really looking for is a dedicated pow board, so anytime else that's fun.


Pentaquark as well I guess


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> Pentaquark as well I guess


That's kind of what I was leaning towards.


----------



## smellysell

Is 158 the only size? Not sure that's the one for me with only a 260 ww at 240 pounds.


----------



## NT.Thunder

smellysell said:


> Is 158 the only size? Not sure that's the one for me with only a 260 ww at 240 pounds.


Yeah it is, the UNW8 has a 163 but you're still only looking at a WW at 262mm and sounds like next level work out to ride. The Nitro Highlander has some bigger sizes 163W which features Amplids Anti-phase, not sure on the WW there but could be worth a look.

The Stranda Cheatah I think does some bigger sizes with WW's up to 275

I thought I saw that Amplid were going to add some sizes over their range, maybe it was more around the Surfari and SG but they look like this season they'll be pushing the Singular hard.


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah it is, the UNW8 has a 163 but you're still only looking at a WW at 262mm and sounds like next level work out to ride. The Nitro Highlander has some bigger sizes 163W which features Amplids Anti-phase, not sure on the WW there but could be worth a look.
> 
> The Stranda Cheatah I think does some bigger sizes with WW's up to 275
> 
> I thought I saw that Amplid were going to add some sizes over their range, maybe it was more around the Surfari and SG but they look like this season they'll be pushing the Singular hard.


Sad, maybe an Amplid just isn't meant to be. Not like I need another board anyway I guess.


----------



## unsuspected

How about Big Kahuna with 276ww?


----------



## smellysell

unsuspected said:


> How about Big Kahuna with 276ww?


That might be the winner. Does it not have antiphase though?


----------



## unsuspected

smellysell said:


> That might be the winner. Does it not have antiphase though?


No antiphase on the future series and others, only on centrifugal collection.


----------



## NT.Thunder

They do have Visco dampening which works well. I've got a Dada from the future shapes line and it's a great board, super stable, fun and typical Amplid edge hold.


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> They do have Visco dampening which works well. I've got a Dada from the future shapes line and it's a great board, super stable, fun and typical Amplid edge hold.


I think we might have found a winner then!


----------



## fraxmental

AMPLID - Big Kahuna - Zero G Chamonix


AMPLID Big Kahuna The snowboard that is a float machine into a powder




www.zerogchamonix.com




it stays on my bookmark from a while, ready to let it go...
update: i just saw there is one on the amplid website also..


----------



## smellysell

How big of a pain in the ass/expensive is it too get one sent to the US?


----------



## bseracka

It’s not too bad sometimes you pay nominal duty sometimes you don’t. I’ve had a great experience with snowcountry.eu. I’ve also ordered direct from amplid. They did a fine job processing and shipping out but it got stuck in ups he’ll for several weeks at the height of covid


----------



## NT.Thunder

bseracka said:


> It’s not too bad sometimes you pay nominal duty sometimes you don’t. I’ve had a great experience with snowcountry.eu. I’ve also ordered direct from amplid. They did a fine job processing and shipping out but it got stuck in ups he’ll for several weeks at the height of covid


Same, mine spent many weeks in Korea on the way over.


----------



## PalmerFreak

It was mentioned earlier in this thread that Inflight Surf Shop in California is an Amplid dealer - I bought a Pentaquark from them this past week.


----------



## MountainMystic

I saw an ok price on a '22 Creamer. I think I'm 20kg/40-44lbs above (at 250lbs) the suggested weight range 162cm = 90kg/200lbs max .. is it going to be a noodle on groomers, chopped up snow and pow? or is the flex going to be softer, but still enjoyable to ride? If it makes it a mellow-er freeride board, that would work out great.
I think @wrathfuldeity has one (that he turned into a split), but Creamer riders etc feel free to comment.
I do know that it will be a softer ride, and that's fine.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> I saw an ok price on a '22 Creamer. I think I'm 20kg/40-44lbs above (at 250lbs) the suggested weight range 162cm = 90kg/200lbs max .. is it going to be a noodle on groomers, chopped up snow and pow? or is the flex going to be softer, but still enjoyable to ride? If it makes it a mellow-er freeride board, that would work out great.
> I think @wrathfuldeity has one (that he turned into a split), but Creamer riders etc feel free to comment.
> I do know that it will be a softer ride, and that's fine.


Sounds like it's the wrong board for you? 40lbs over max is too much imo, not gonna ride right


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Sounds like it's the wrong board for you? 40lbs over max is too much imo, not gonna ride right


probably not. paraphrasing Something Angry said about weight ranges for boards (I think) was that they can be more of a suggestion rather than carved in stone.I suspect that it varies from brand to brand.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> probably not. paraphrasing Something Angry said about weight ranges for boards (I think) was that they can be more of a suggestion rather than carved in stone.I suspect that it varies from brand to brand.


Sounds like you already made up your mind 👍


----------



## Snow Hound

MountainMystic said:


> probably not. paraphrasing Something Angry said about weight ranges for boards (I think) was that they can be more of a suggestion rather than carved in stone.I suspect that it varies from brand to brand.


Avran's own penchant for riding undersized boards creeping in there a little I think. It changes a board's characteristics away from what the designers intended. That stiffer board with decent float becomes a mid flex one with OK float.


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Sounds like you already made up your mind 👍


Nah, I would have bought it already. I'm trying to figure out whether Amplid boards tend to perform true to the stated weight range by asking Amplid owners, especially Creamer owners for their feedback. 
I might have been able to ride a Killswitch, but someone nabbed that from the same store that has the Creamer.
Still would have to drop some weight. If I rode my Zwift/wahoo trainer when browsing forums, I would lose the lard quick-sticks 
If there is a Big Kahuna on sale, that might be the one to go for. haven't seen one cheaper though...


----------



## bseracka

I’ve got 3 amplids, I’d say the recommended weights are pretty spot on for how they are designed to ride. You can definitely get away with being a little over/under weight with out significantly impacting the ride. At your weight there’s nothing stopping you from riding it, just be aware that the designed characteristics will be off.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Got my new Pentaquark and Flow NX2 Carbon bindings set up yesterday. My local hill opens today so I get to try the new combo out fast. I haven’t replaced board, bindings, boots at the same time since 2013/14 so it will be interesting how much different things feel the first few runs.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Got three runs in today with my new setup before the lift broke. Surface was icy and crusty with ice chunks and the anti-phasing worked like a charm - very little chatter made it to my front foot. Took it easy on the first run but the final two were good. I like the Pentaquark and am looking forward to getting back out but was really happy with my Ride Insano boots.


----------



## juhyou

get much of a wow.. things have certianly changed feeling with the new tech, esp with the bindings ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

smellysell said:


> How big of a pain in the ass/expensive is it too get one sent to the US?


Always check with these guys for Amplids in the US: AMPLID SNOWBOARDS
Otherwise The Splitboard Shop in Utah usually has demo sale ones. https://www.thesplitboardshop.com/new-snowboards


----------



## smellysell

BurtonAvenger said:


> Always check with these guys for Amplids in the US: AMPLID SNOWBOARDS
> Otherwise The Splitboard Shop in Utah usually has demo sale ones. https://www.thesplitboardshop.com/new-snowboards


Will be completely checking for a Big Kahuna now, thanks!


----------



## sollerak

Have a Big Kahuna on the way from Inflight - thanks for the heads up here so I didn’t have to wait on customs, etc. 

What bindings have folks paired with this guy? I have a set of Union Atlas that are at least 5 years old. Inflight suggested Atlas as well as saying their owner has been using Step Ons lately. I don’t have a preference one way or the other so long as they hold up and are responsive.

Will be using it for free ride but mainly for on resort, side hits, some trees a little above the tree line.


----------



## bseracka

I’m currently using targa and drives on my surfari and pentaquark


----------



## NT.Thunder

K2 Lien AT's on my Surfari/Dada


----------



## WigMar

I've been using K2 Lien AT's and Rome Vice on my Surfari and Pentaquark.


----------



## sollerak

Thanks, all.


----------



## ksrf

2 days in on a 163 unw8. Still learning how far I can push it but I will say the base glides unbelievably on flats and run outs. I would highly recommend for any heavy/strong legged riders looking to turn and burn.


----------

